# What one or two things would you want to add to your shop?



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wondering out loud here. I myself am pretty happy with my shop. The space isn't huge, but it isn't tiny either. My wife lets me do my business there without too much interruption, and aside from the intrusion which is somewhat minor, of lawn and garden equipment and supplies, for the most part this is all workshop. So it got me to wondering about where others were in their shop progress… So the question of the day is…

What one or two things would you want to add to your shop? When I say things this can be "systems" like a dust collector, separator and all the plumbing you may want, or something like, I want another shop light "right there…" Maybe it's a whole new building. It's up to you.

For me the two most important upgrades at this time are bringing subpanel / circuits into the shop instead of dragging extension cords into the house, and finishing the insulation in the shop. Other than that, I am fairly fully equipped. And what I don't have I am happily building, somewhat slowly, but I am building…


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Bringing in better electric supply would be high on my list. But I'd also like to get a disk/belt sander. Oh yes, and that reminds me, I do need to improve on the dust collection…

When asked how much money was "enough", Howard Hughes was reported to have answered, "just a little bit more". So it is with tools…


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Keeping it to physical possibilities: I'd like to rewire it from the ground up and to install some form of heating other than space heaters…

Narrowing it to fiscal possibilities: More storage, and some task lighting. These are both planned for this summer.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

My shop is 24×14. I would like just an couple extra feet either way. Most of all I would like 2 feet extra ceiling height as I only have 7' wall height and 8.5 feet to the ridge beam. Other than that I'm as happy as a sand boy!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

more space!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

My list is ever changing, but the top contenders are…

Insulation
More hand planes and sharpening equipment
More drawers
Better heating and air


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Square footage…..about double would be nice…until next year….then maybe double again…..oh, the dreams of life.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Well yeah…there's always that. Sometimes I am certain a 100-acre shop still wouldn't be big enough. Mine is currently 240 sq ft


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Headroom*
My basement shop has 8'-8" ceilings, but ducts and pipes get in the way sometimes, especially when dealing with sheet goods.

*Time*
Given time I can fix, buy, trade or make pretty much what ever else I need.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

For me it would be a bigger shop since my business is growing and a couple of tools that I don't have. It will happen it just takes time.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

A couple thousand bf of hardwood lumber.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

A retirement check from my daughters.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shaper and an oscillating spindle sander.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Good one crank

You guys have now changed my list again.
It is now square footage and time.

Interestingly, they both only require money to make them happen. Lots and lots of money. Money to build a bigger shop and money that allows me to quit my full-time job.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Funny thing is, space isn't a non issue, but it isn't my priority. I guess I shouldn't be shocked. I would love a 2K SQ/FT shop, but this is hobby work / home improvement type stuff I do, I don't see a huge need… For me it's all about keeping up the ability to work year round, without impacting the rest of the household.

I picked insulation and electrical because they are in the realm of the not only possible, but on the agenda for this fall… I will most likely epoxy the floor at the same time so I have all the big stuff done.

At 374 sq/ft my shop is not huge, especially when you consider I have a mower, spreader, weed eater, edger, fertilizer, shelves of flower pots and ant baits etc… not to mention bicycles, and shelves of household, and automotive chemicals in there… I need a lawn and garden shed where I store that junk, and one is on the agenda, but that is at least a year, probably 2 away…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My shop list needs
an air purifier.
finish insulation in ceiling
floor for attic area.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

About 200 more square feet!! After the expansion I would like to upsize my little jointer as well as making a permanent place for my planer.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

After reading all the postings I'm asking for what I need most. I'm retired, I have enough money, tools and wood gotem, space and heat is fine. So you wounder what do I want? My health so I can use that stuff oh but then I'd have to go to work and it sit. Health.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

For me, a better air cleaner and a real bandsaw, not the silly little Craftsmen 10". Space at 520 sq. ft. and 10 ft. ceilings is OK. But could always be a little bigger.

-Martin


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

The first thing I want to add to my shop is ME! I am on a forced march to go live with EMR, and no shop time for a few weeks now. Two more weeks, and then maybe things will loosen up.

Second is a big bandsaw. Just haven't had the time to make it happen…........


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

At 1200 sf, space is not an issue with me. My original layout has not worked out efficiently. I need to rearrange the space I have. My problem is I have too much junk I don't want to dispose of, but it takes up valuable space. Also my age has slowed me down somewhat. I can't lift much over 50 lbs anymore.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, for you guys and / or gals that mentioned not liking space heat. How big is your space, and what region are you living in? The reason I ask is my little oil filled radiator works better than fine for me, but I am at 374 sq / ft and living in coastal Texas. I bet those things make a difference!

For spraying, I make a tent sort of like an overglorified photographers light tent made out of PVC pipe and poly tarps… I am just starting out with spraying though. I really SHOULD use my gun in the house more on the paint projects, but I haven't figured out how to shoot latex yet…


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Aside from more space, electrical, etc! I'd really like a drum sander.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Enough room to organize all my finishing tools and various sandpapers. My shop is in a two car garage, plenty of electricity, plenty of light, plenty of ventilation, just need more room for the finishing process.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would love to get some sort of dust collection system, as I need to keep my house cleaner. Would love to get recommendations of what has worked best for you guys. Pat


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Better electrical, definitely. After years of an extension cord that I moved from one tool to another, I am finally rewiring my garage this summer to add a subpanel and outlets at multiple places on three walls of the garage. NEC has been studied, parts have been ordered and I (hopefully) will be pulling wires in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

One or two things? Yeah, I'm gonna throw that suggestion right out the window.

What I have (and would like to upgrade) - A tablesaw, bandsaw, workbench.

What I lack - Good hand saws, drill press, jointer, planer, router table, palm sander, oscillating spindle sander, belt sander, Worksharp 3000 (tricked out ala Stumpy), good set of handplanes, dust collection system, air conditioning to make Texas summers bearable.

What I will probably never have - Enough TIME to myself to finish projects.


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

More space for sure I would love to a separate finish room


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

When I bought my house the 2 car garage had an industrial heater mounted in the back corner. I did not need to see anything else, but the wife wanted to look at the rest of the house and back yard etc… Shop heats up in about 10 mins.

What I'd like to add is
More time in the shop
A 14" radial arm saw


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my shop. What I really need is a wheel for my butt to get around to all the projects my relatives want.(for free)


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like another wall. My shop is on the porch, with the house on one side, and nothing on the other. Since it's only eight feet wide, and sixteen feet long, that wall would really be in the way, but the heater might work a little better.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

well i wanted to upgrade my dust collector…been working on that (its in my projects) next a new jet cabinet saw.an more clamps.maby a radial drill press.more clamps. a 20" planer..did i say more clamps?


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

One more for space. My 250 sq ft is cozy, but crowded at times. Tool/ system wise it would be dust collection.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Good post DBhost!

I too am fairly happy with what I have in the shop. I feel decently equipped for my skill level.

I don't have a lot on my wish list right now. Just splurged recently on a cabinet saw and really liking that piece of machinery a lot.

Space, heating/cool, and electrical are okay.

I guess the only thing for the moment I may add in the future would be one of those ceiling mounted air cleaners, otherwise I really need to just use effectively what I do have.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The biggest improvements to my shop that I want to make ASAP is to add more room. The first step is to add a storage shed near the shop. It will hold my lumber in racks and will have ample room for jigs and supplies. My shop is small and this will help relieve a lot of pressure as far as room goes. The next increase in room will be to add onto the driveway side of my shop. This would be a 12 foot extension giving me an additional 216 square feet.

As far as machinery goes I want to add a planer ASAP.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Patience.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Great answers folks. I am a bit shocked I haven't gotten more of the "Scrap it all and fill a huge building with Powermatic" type answers… You guys for the most part really caught the gyst of what I am going for here… Practical ideas that you can actually pull off…


----------

